# Kohatu



## Lord Raja Goomba I (10/7/14)

Kohatu (New Zealand)

3%



Aroma hop with high essential oils and intense floral characters of pine needles and tropical fruit.
Origin: New Zealand. Kohatu is a very new variety with mid-range alpha and moderate amounts of aromatic oils. 

Usage: With characteristic tropical character but comparatively subtle profile for a Southern Hemisphere hop, Kohatu is a welcome addition to Belgian ales, wheat beer, or blonde ales where an “over the top” hop quality may not be desired; or as part of a blend with more intense varieties for New Zealand-style IPA. 

Aroma & Flavor Characteristics: Mild to moderate, showing bright lime and pineapple with traces of pine. Can exhibit a “dank” undertone desirable for some American craft styles. 

Used in large doses this produces a tropical fruit bowl in hop form again with plenty of lime, Kohatu is a touch subtler than most other NZ varieties so a heavy hand is not a bad thing when dealing with this hop. The rounded flavour is also earthy and has been described as coming from a more European than American background. This is quite a new hop and reports are still varied as to how successfully it has been used. Reportedly described as “sweaty pineapple pants” if that gives you any idea what to expect?

This is what I've pinched from the internet.

Discuss......


----------



## Yob (10/7/14)

Spelling on the topic title Goomba


----------



## Mardoo (10/7/14)

Sweaty Pineapple Pants sounds like Moon Dog's latest beer. Or something having to do with a young Robert Plant.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (10/7/14)

Fixed title - oops.


----------



## waggastew (10/7/14)

Recently did an all Kohatu IPA based on SN Torpedo clone. Definitely more subtle than other aroma varieties but nice hints of lime and pineapple as expected. Have done a previous brew combined with Moteuka in a rye Golden ale. Tasted like lime splice, yum!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (10/7/14)

Had the new Brew Dog IPA is dead four pack a while ago. Four single hop IPA's. Kohatu, Exp 366, Comet and Amarillo. 

Kohatu was enjoyable, but my least favorite by a significant margin.


----------



## Yob (17/7/14)

I keep meaning to do a NZ cascade kohatu IPA but keep getting distracted, 

I can see a triple batch (cube hopped) coming on


----------



## Gigantorus (8/10/14)

I've got 100gram of Kohatu pellets and not quite sure what to use them on. Was going to do a real simple batch using 2 x Coopers Real Ale cans in the 30 Litre fermenter and dry-hop with the 100grams of Kohatu and see what happens. Any thoughts here on this?

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Yob (9/10/14)

Well a 2 can will be quite bitter so a heavy hand would be well warranted.


----------



## slcmorro (9/10/14)

I've got a Kiwi Pale Ale of sorts kegged right now, which was hopped with Kohatu and Cluster, and dry hopped with a shedload of Kohatu. Quite tasty. Being the fact that I am 3/4 past cut though, i'm in no fit state to try and describe what it tastes like. Take my word for it, it's great.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (9/10/14)

slcmorro said:


> I've got a Kiwi Pale Ale of sorts kegged right now, which was hopped with Kohatu and Cluster, and dry hopped with a shedload of Kohatu. Quite tasty. Being the fact that I am 3/4 past cut though, i'm in no fit state to try and describe what it tastes like. Take my word for it, it's great.


I am going to be drop hopping a kohatu smash .

Any thoughts on how much for a 23 litre batch. Had planned on 30g but will it need more given the reports it is a bit on the bland side


----------



## Yob (9/10/14)

Not bland, just not as distinctive as other NZ varieties, more subtle


----------



## Screwtop (9/10/14)

Boring and lacking dimension!


----------



## slcmorro (9/10/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> I am going to be drop hopping a kohatu smash .
> 
> Any thoughts on how much for a 23 litre batch. Had planned on 30g but will it need more given the reports it is a bit on the bland side


I dry hopped with 60 grams in a 20L batch. Anything less, and you're a pussy!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (9/10/14)

Ok..went with 75g dry hopping


----------



## Yob (12/10/14)

Screwtop said:


> Boring and lacking dimension!


While I'll agree that there are 'better' hops out there, especially from NZ crops.. with the right sort of beer and Kohatu isnt too bad, I remember doing a Coopers Canadian Blonde ages ago with plenty of Wai Iti and Kohatu and was a decent drop.. sure, it was probably before my current Lupulin addiction got as bad as it is now and it wasnt a staple house IPA.. but for a lighter style beer it can come through..


----------



## Gigantorus (24/11/14)

Did a simple batch of Coopers Unreal Ale recipe and dry-hopped with 100 grams of kohatu in a 23 litre batch. I left the brew in the fermenter for 2 weeks total and dry-hopped with the 100 grams of kohatu for the last 7 days. Had a taste when bottling and it had a nice pineapple/lime back flavour. Then opened one bottle a week after bottling and can't really pick any hop flavour now. But I know the flavours will change over the coming weeks in the bottle. Kinda wish I had also thrown some amarillo in there as well. But it's all a learning.

Cheers,

Pete


----------

